# Inspiration for beach /model/ photography



## xFireSoul (Jun 30, 2014)

Guys, I need some help.
I will be going on the sea side in a week with friends and I really want to come back with many photos. Some of beach and more of them being models. I already got a few ideas on my mind, but would love to get more! 
If you have some, please share!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 30, 2014)

This is your best bet
Let me google that for you


----------



## ronlane (Jun 30, 2014)

Take beautiful models to a beautiful beach, you shouldn't need more inspiration than that. lol.

You could also look on pinterest for ideas as well.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 30, 2014)

Already checked a lot in pinterest and in google images ^^ But was hoping for more interesting. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 30, 2014)

how about you bury the models in sand and look at the landscapes instead.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Take beautiful models to a beautiful beach, you shouldn't need more inspiration than that. lol.
> 
> You could also look on pinterest for ideas as well.



Heck.. take beautiful models to an ugly beach - not like anyone would notice the difference.  

Sometimes the best way to put a nail in a piece of wood is to just pick up a hammer.  That's why folks have been doing it that way for centuries.


----------

